# My drugstore/supermarket brands collection



## auburn (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Here is my drugstore/supermarket brands collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





From left to right:

My eyestuff (kajal pencils,Mascara,Eyeshadows),My lipstuff (lipsticks and a lipgloss),My facestuff (powder,blush,concealer) and my nailstuff (nailcoats and a multi-vitamin nail hardener).


----------



## anaibb (Feb 11, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice stash.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## auburn (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: My drugstore/supermarket brands collection ***Updated****

Hi jdepp_84,MsCuppyCakes and anaibb,

Thank you very much!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are the newest items in my collection:

Essence shimmer powder
A powder brush
3 Element Girls Juicy Glosses (From left to right: Rose bud,lovely in pink,ice cream twinkle)


----------



## frocher (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice colors, great stash.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 12, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  You have so many lippies!!  You put mine to shame!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## auburn (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you,newagetomatoz and frocher!


----------



## sexiplayful (Feb 17, 2008)

nice stuff!


----------



## auburn (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks,sexiplayful!


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2008)

great collection


----------



## auburn (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you,nunu!


----------

